# Tripe?



## deb9017 (Aug 31, 2010)

So I have been trying to figure out where to get green tripe for a while. Except that I think I just figured out that I don't need it at all? This is not something they need to eat, is this right? I don't mean to be dense...


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

It isn't something a dog *needs* necessarily, but something that you can definitely add to their diet. My take on it is, it may help but its not a necessary component to the diet. For me, its kinda like adding fruits and veggies into a raw diet. Are they necessary? No. Do they do any harm? Probably not.

There are some who swear by it for their own reasons. We are still not real sure about if we will give it a shot or not. We did get some tripe from a llama that we still have in the freezer, which I'm building up courage to feed to the girls!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I feed tripe on a regular basis to my dogs, your dogs will love you WAY MORE if you give it to them, they will do sommersaults and backflips for this. Do your OWN research, google it and search online for your answers. I swear by it and thousands of other raw feeders do too.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Here's a couple of discussions we've had here about it.

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/raw-feeding/3062-tripe.html

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/raw-feeding/2310-green-tripe-yes-no.html

I choose not to feed it since it's not consumed normally in the wild AND I personally feel it's overpriced for what you're getting.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Whether Jon wants to believe it or not tripe is part of an animal and we feed the PMR diet, its not like its from outerspace. Some people feed whole lamb heads, pig heads, rats, whole rabbits, whole lambs, and whole deer, all part of the PMR diet. Like I tell people who are not on this forum because its very biased to do your research before you make up your mind not to feed it, it has some great benefits to it.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks for singling me out. I guess you've conveniently forgotten I'm not the only one here that chooses not to feed tripe.

You sure love calling me out on it though

I ask you the same question you've ignored in the past.. WHY feed it? It's overpriced for what you get...

Thanks again for taking this personal...


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I've told you before the benefits that I've seen with my female who had luxated her patella TWICE, TWICE, read it TWICE! Since feeding the tripe/trachea which is full of chondroiton she has not luxated in almost 1 1/2 yrs and my vet wanted me to do surgery, it also has a balanced ratio of ca/phos, grass eating is nil and the dogs look great.!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

So....if you're making the connection of your dog not luxating in almost two years to the chondroitin she is getting in her diet from a trachea/tripe blend, I'm sure you realize that the chondroitin is coming from the trachea and not the tripe right? I don't want to argue about this but to me this sticks out like a sore thumb......


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I believe its a combination of how it gets in the system, how many times have you heard people say that they have given their dogs supplements of chondroiton and they don't think they have seen any difference, well I believe it is how it is gotten into the system along with all the enzymes from the tripe.


----------



## ghostrunner (Mar 24, 2010)

I have a tripe-related question: does anyone feed honeycomb tripe? I understand that it is not "green" tripe. That point notwithstanding, has anyone tried it with their dogs?


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2010)

The only tripe I'm familiar with is canned and in the form of dried treats ("In the Ruff" toasted tripe) Before Grain canned tripe is an occasional snack for my dogs, they enjoy it, and I like to make them happy. The tripe treats are excellent for training as the dogs are highly motivated for them.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I don't believe honeycomb tripe has any nutitional value to it as it would be bleached, any bleached tripe has had all of the enzymes removed from the bleaching process.
Tripett makes a canned tripe that is as close to real tripe as you will get, the dogs will go crazy for it but yet does not have the same nutritional value as the green unbleached untouched tripe.


----------

